# Bilder flackern



## amlug (15. Dez 2004)

Hallo,
bei meinem Spiel (ist ist ein Moorhuhnclon) sollen die Hühner sich bewegen. Damit sie nicht überschmieren zeichet das Spiel den Hintergrund immer wieder neu. Dabei flackern dann die Hühner. Was muss ich ändern, damit die Hühner nicht mehr flackern.
Gruß Ralph.


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Dez 2004)

Such mal nach Doppelpufferung / double buffering


----------



## Wildcard (15. Dez 2004)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Such mal nach Doppelpufferung / double buffering


Wenn du kein doublebuffering hast verwendest du vermutlich AWT, also auf Swing umstellen.


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Dez 2004)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seh ich bei nem Spiel nicht so viel Grund dazu.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Dez 2004)

[quote="Illuvatar]Seh ich bei nem Spiel nicht so viel Grund dazu[/quote]
Wenn nur gezeichnet wir, und nichts mit Buttons usw. gemacht wird hast du vermutlich recht.
Benutze aber eigentlich nur Swing, weil's einfach komfortabler ist.
Siehe standartmäßiger Buffer usw.


----------



## Reality (15. Dez 2004)

BufferStrategy ist sogar die bessere Lösung, weil es DoubleBuffering, Pageflipping und waiting for the monitor refresh unterstützt. Ergo ist das ganze flüssiger.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------

